# Is Iams pretty good?



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

Is Iams a pretty good dog food? I want to feed our new GSD something good...but it cant be too $$$. After looking at PetSmart...Iams and its price are at the top of our price range for dog food. Right now we feed our older dog (non-GSD) Pedigree....for some odd reason its the only food we've found that he can tolerate. Weird since it doesnt have the greatest ingredients.

Other factor....I need to be able to buy it at Wal-Mart...or somewhere online with cheap/free shipping. We live 1.5 hours from the nearest PetSmart....so I'd rather feed something I can buy locally. 

Our breeder is feeding Iams Large Breed Puppy Food to her litters. So we'll at least start him at home on that.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

haven't heard much good about iams.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Uh, no. In general, I would stay away from foods that contain corn, sorghum, or by-products. Last I looked, Iams has all three. I would feed Purina One over Iams, I think.

They have very effective commercials though.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

You only get what you pay for in a dog food. The more money you put out for better nutrition, the less you spend elsewhere, like in vet bills and skin and coat supplements. There are some others out there that are not as well known, but have a cheaper price tag. Of course the better the ingredients the higher the price because it cost more for those better quality ingredients. The best place to go to get a decent quality dog food for not a ton of money would be a more smaller, private, independent pet food supply, if there are any in your area.

The dogfoodanalysis.com site is a good place to learn about dog foods and their ingredients. Also try the dogfoodproject.com and educate yourself in what should be in that bag and what shouldn't be. Pedigree has something called "meat and bone meal" which is similar to byproduct and can be the most disgusting stuff, now they say even including euthanized pets!! yuck!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I don't shop at Wal-Mart, what other brands do they have?

Not sure where you are located, but my local feed store that handles horse feed has a really good range of dog food. They have some decent kibbles and they have high end kibbles. You might want to check around and see if you can find a store like that. Another Feed Mill in my area handles the dog food also it is made by "Kent" I believe.

Val


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Sorry I don't think that Iams is a very good dog food.

Check out this web site, it contains rankings of dry dog foods - I think it starts on page 18. 
dog food evaluations


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I think Wal-Mart carries Purina One, I would choose that over Iams.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I would agree with Purina One over Iams.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Did the OP say they would go back to Pet Smart? Or was it to far?

They carry Blue Buffalo....that has worked well for me...even my allergy girl. 

But do not feel bad if you can only afford Iams. I used to feed that for 13 yrs. At least you are caring enough for your pet to look into to this. Just buy better food when you can.


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I'm just trying to find a good balance between quality and price. I cant pay too much for dog food....but am willing to pay more than the cheapy brands for good health for my dog. (Pedigree is just what we feed our 14 year old dog....he gets skin rashes and diarrhea every time we've tried to transition him to something else....weird since it isnt that healthy for him....but he's 14 and in great health)

Aside from the real cheap stuff....at Wal-Mart I've seen...Iams, Purina One, Nutro Max (think that's the name), Pedigree, Alpo, Beneful, and plain Purina.

We do have a local Co-Op Feed store. I dont know what they carry, but i will go look.

Other than that....the only other option is the 1.5 hour drive to PetsMart.....I live in the sticks! I could do that and just buy a month's supply or more at a time. What is a good food carried there?

Thanks for those websites. Will definately check them out.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Iams is not a bad food for the price. When you look for price and convenience then it is fine. 

Angeles was on Iams Puppy before we put in on Kumpi. He did great on it.

There are those that don't like grains and those that do. It is a personal choice. From a science perspective, corn is not BAD in dog food.

Kind Regards,

Robert Davis


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It's not about grains, it's about which grains.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How much does Iams cost? Maybe we can help you find something better for a comparable price.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTIt's not about grains, it's about which grains.


And how many grains! And it's also about meat protein sources when you're talking about Iams. 

I have friends who were feeding Iams. Their dogs were doing fine on it but when they switched to a better food they noticed a huge difference: fewer and smaller poops, much better coat and less shedding.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

It is also about nutrients working in harmony not individual ingredients. I'm not saying it is the best, but not everyone needs the best. Iams has a pretty good reputation with their food. They have had issues like many manufacturers, but for the most part, if I had to switch due to price concerns, then Iams is one I would trust. I did feed it to Angeles when I first got him in order to get him off Bill Jack (which has chemical preservation). Angeles did very well on it. No problems. Stools fine, fur fine, eyes looked healthy. Vet gave him a clean bill of health. Once I was able to switch him to what I feed him now I did.

But for price, you get a lot for your money.


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowHow much does Iams cost? Maybe we can help you find something better for a comparable price.


Iams is $36.99 for a 40lb bag.

However....I got to thinking....I have not checked on some of the higher quality brands to see how much it recomends to feed. 40lbs of Iams might not feed as much as 30lbs of a higher quality food if you can feed less volume of the higher quality food. Guess I need to add that to the equation too instead of just price/ounce.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: laura929
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowHow much does Iams cost? Maybe we can help you find something better for a comparable price.
> ...


That is a great way to process the problem  It is not always about the price it is how far the product can go too.... 

For $53 shipped, my 35 lb bag of Kumpi lasts 3 differing size dogs between 23 and 25 days. Angeles is 95 lbs, Cotton 35 lbs and Louis 10 lbs.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I did a quick check of prices for different foods:

Taste of the Wild: $41.00 on sale at Pet Food Direct, with shipping to 55428 zip it was $58 for 30 lb bag. For a 95lb dog up to 4 1/3 cup a day depending on the formula. Also available at many local retailers (like holistic stores/special boutiques)

Iams Large Breed Adult: $36.99 for 40 lbs bag. For a 95lb dog up to 3 1/3 cup per day. 

Kumpi Adult: $53.00 shipped (like Taste of wild offered in different boutiques and specialty stores) for a 35 lb bag. For a 95 lb dog up to 3 1/3 cups per day.

For products shipping, the pricing is generally less at local retailers.

Activity levels may determine how much you feed both more or less.

If price is not an issue then my recommendation would be:

For grain free (based on others experiences - I've not fed this) - TOTW is a clear winner on this board
For grain included (based on my own experience) - Kumpi is a clear winner on this board

Again - there are other foods and formulas that others on the board might be able to help price and recommend as well.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Can you feed TOTW to a puppy?

I know lots of folks feed Solid Gold Wolf Cub to their puppies. Wellness also makes large breed puppy food. 

If you order from petfooddirect.com they will send you coupons for 22% off and that covers the shipping so it's a pretty good deal. They are easy to deal with too. 

I have never heard of Kumpi so I wouldn't say it's a clear winner on this board.









There are lots of decent foods out there! You may pay a little more but honestly it makes a difference in vet bills as well as in longterm health. I've had dogs for more than 20 years and I really see a difference in my animals who have been eating the higher quality foods most or all of their lives vs. those who haven't.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> I have never heard of Kumpi so I wouldn't say it's a clear winner on this board.


I based my statements on clear winners on who has fed grain-free (not carb free) products and TOTW seemed a winner. For those that feed Kumpi (includes grains) it seems a winner. I'm amazed at what appears to be so much Kumpi hating from people that have never fed the food. At least I try to be balanced and not diss other people's choices about their food. I'm very proud of my food just like those that feed TOTW and I will continue to recommend it just like those that feed TOTW.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am not a Kumpi hater as I know nothing about it. To say something like "X food is a clear winner on this board" means that many people on the board recommend the food. I have not seen that to be the case.









For the record, I have fed many different foods with grains and, in fact, feed grains in my homemade food. I do not currently feed TOTW although I have fed it in the past. Rafi did not do well on it and neither did Chama but I know plenty of dogs that do well on it. I feed Orijen, homemade and raw. I would not recommend Orijen to the OP though b/c it is very expensive. 

Other foods with grain that people like are Wellness, Nature's Variety, Solid Gold and Blue Buffalo. Some people like Canidae and others have had problems with their new formula. Other people like Innova. Still others like Chicken Soup for the Petlovers Soul or Natural Balance. 

I would check and see which brands make a large breed puppy food as it is very important that you pup not grow too fast.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:I am not a Kumpi hater as I know nothing about it. To say something like "X food is a clear winner on this board" means that many people on the board recommend the food. I have not seen that to be the case.


Me either. In fact, I don't think I've ever even seen anyone mention it before this thread, much less say it worked well for them. I'm not saying they haven't, just that it doesn't come up nearly as much as some other foods. For grain containing foods, I would say Canidae for folks on the board but I do think that's before their formula changed. It never worked well for us, even before. 

We're in the grain-free camp. It just seems to be what works for our GSDs. However, for a while we had a connection to an Iams distributor and were able to get it donated for our fosters. I fed it to our non-GSD fosters during that time and they did fine. That said, it's not a food that worked for our GSDs, nor is it a great food or one I'd recommend if there were other affordable options on the table. It's definitely far superior to things like Beneful and Old Roy anyway. I realize that's not saying a lot... but every step up helps. 

My recommendation to the OP is to see if there's a TOTW for puppies and then price out what it would cost to feed it/have it shipped. 

Oh - something else we had that was donated and actually worked okay was Exclusive. It's made by Purina Mills and is available in feed stores - which is the main reason I bring it up, if the OP can't find any premium food available locally. And a lot of feed stores will order it for you at no extra charge, even if they don't carry it regularly. It's not as good as the TOTW and above, but I think it's a step up from Iams. Not sure what the price differential would be. 

Like the OP we live in a town where there's a feed store and a Walmart but no premium petstores or even a Petsmart. Thankfully, there are both an hour away, so we go to the "big city" and stock up!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Point of clarity for the "clear winner"....my def. of a clear winner is when noone that I have read that uses a food says anything negative about it. That is why (1) I chose TOTW - I don't recall anyone saying anything negative about their pesonal experience with it and (2) for the Kumpi, since yes it has been brought up in several threads (and not just by me as a recommended food) and not one person that has used it has said anything negative. 

That being said, I do agree there are others that do use other products with grains. Of which i made that statement that there would be other recommendations. 

This is of course my view of the clear winners. 

Does it really matter at the end of the day who I believe the clear winners are? No. Just like those wesites that "grade" foods. All based on individual ingredients and not nutritional profiles - more nutritionist players who haven't a clue!

Nor does it matter who anyone else on this board thinks would be the clear winner if asked. 

What matters is how any food works well with someone's dog as a complete nutritional profile/product. And that has been my point on many threads. People just jump on the bandwagon of don't feed this because of that and try to play nutritionist when they are not. 

It is great to provide opinion of what has worked personally and what hasn't. Every dog is different however. Not every dog is allergic to every ingredient and not every dog can eat anything out there.

I was able to get one companies nutritionist to answer some statements that were made on this forum about corn and from a professional nutritionist view those statements about corn were false. Some people, however, believe anything they read on these forums as though it is fact. I hope most don't and do realize this is nothing but opinion heaven.


Have a great day folks. I'm off to pick up my dog Louis from the Hospital. He had herniated disc surgery and comes home today! I can't wait to get him home. So I will not be visiting the board for awhile (I'm sure some will be thrilled! <------- see another opinion statement LOL)


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AngelesVonLobosIams has a pretty good reputation with their food.


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AngelesVonLobosFor grain included (based on my own experience) - Kumpi is a clear winner on this board


Incorrect.

If you do a search for "kumpi" on the forums (past 3 months) the only returned results are posts by you or threads started by you.

In fact, I've been on this board for over 2 years and have NEVER heard of Kumpi until your recent posts.

I'm not sure if you have some sort of relationship with the company, but your posts aren't even borderline questionable anymore when it comes to pushing that product or advertising for Kumpi. Clearly misleading and inaccurate statements.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Robert, you like your Kumpi food that is great, but since it seems to have such a limited distribution it seems rude to hijack another members thread when they are comparing what they can get locally. I have ordered food in before only because I wanted to try it and couldn't get it from my feed store. They said that if it worked for my dogs they would order it in but just to order some in on trail bases they didn't want to mess with.

I fed Cheyenne Iams when she came here, or should I say I tried to feed Iams. She wouldn't eat it, I could dress it all up, but she wouldn't touch it. Not a way you want to start a puppy out.

Val


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Let's try to stay on course as much as we can for Laura's puppy! 

I like to use the Pet Food Direct website to do quick look ups of ingredients, too. 

The feed stores near me carry Diamond and Chicken Soup that I can think of. Tractor Supply has Taste of the Wild. 

Your feed stores might even be able to order something if they have a distributor for it-so you can ask too, at the desk, if there are any foods that could be ordered for you that they just don't have on the shelves. 

A lot of feed stores carry Blue Seal products-and I think they make the Breeder's Choice foods-like Pinnacle and an organic canned food (with a name I can never remember maybe By Nature). So that might be one they could get easily. 

For Walmart brands I can't remember all that they have, but think the better Purina products could be a best buy-check the panels between the types to see which have some of the better ingredients. 

Hoping you get something good from the feed stores!


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

For the price, and if you are close to one - Costco's Signature Brand Kibble is one of the better, lower costs kibbles. I think most in here would agree with that statement - well with one exception. I will withhold any comment on a kibble I have never fed to my dogs.

Did I word that correctly? LOL


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

I do have a Costco membership. Costco is an hour away from me....but we go about once a month to stock up on "people food". I hadnt thought to look for pet food there. We usually have space problems getting all our stuff and kids in the van. By the time you buy cases of diapers, wipes, months supply of toilet paper and papter towels and all the other good stuff we usually wind up with 2 of the giant Costco carts full! (Got to love stow-n-go seats in the van...we fold down the back row to get everything in)

I'll have to look at their dog food though. I am not opposed at all to buying dog food in bulk or stocking up on it when I do go to the city. I just have to plan ahead to make sure I dont run out.

I get to go grocery shopping tonight with no kids....so I'll look aroundd and see what Wal-Mart has and compare labels. And I'll stop by the feed store next week too and see what they have.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you can add some veggies and fresh fruit to the Iams or some
ground beef or chicken. adding to the kibble raises the price
but it's better for the dog. buying in bulk could help with the price.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I would def look into the Kirkland if you go to Costco once a month. I don't feed it so I'm not sure about the size of the bags and how long it would last, but it would be better than IAMS in my opinion.

You hit the nail on the head earlier...you may save money when you buy a bag of a lesser grade kibble, but you'll end up spending more in having to buy large quantities of it. I used to feed Beneful (I know I know) years ago and when I switched to a more expensive food with less filler and fluff, I was amazed at how much LESS they dogs ate and the smaller amount of pooping going on during a day. 

I'd also check out your local feed store...I know the tractor supply here carries both Blue Buff (what I feed currently) and TOTW (which I might look into when Anna gets older). Ordering food online isn't feasible for me, I've found the shipping rates are too high, but there are plenty of options out there. You'll find something tha will work for both you and your pup!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: aubieI would def look into the Kirkland if you go to Costco once a month. I don't feed it so I'm not sure about the size of the bags and how long it would last, but it would be better than IAMS in my opinion.


out here its $21.99 for 40lbs of chicken and rice & (i think) $23.99 for lamb and rice. i no longer feed it, but still recommend it and since i have a membership - i pick it up for 2 of my friends with GSD... i don't remember exactly but for 60-80lbs dog they recommend 2 3/4cu - 3 1/2cu... so i would imagine that for a dog 80-100lbs it would just be a little over that (up to 4cu maybe?). first 3 ingredients are chicken, chicken meal, brown rice... calcium is 1% and phos is .8% so i'm not sure wether or not its suitable for puppies.

i would with no hesitation go with this over iams, etc... and even if you purchased a costco membership ($50) only to buy dog food - assuming you use 1 bag per month - you'd still only be spending and additional $4 per bag. can't really beat that.

no by products, no corn (corn meal, corn gluetin meal, etc). fish meal and eggs are in there somewhere too, but i'm not entirely sure of where they fall in the ingredient order.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When I was switching dog foods the last time, I used the cups per body weight to feed, and the price per bag to figure out which would be cheaper, Nutro Natural Choice at 30$/40# bag, or Canidae which was at the time 40$/40# bag. I also did the same wtih kcal/cup. 

I had eight dogs at the time, so my food bills were substantial. 

My boys were eating 5 cups of the Nutro and my girls were eating 4 cups each. 

For the Canidae, my boys ended up eating a little under four cups and my girls are eating 2-3 cups. 

I switched from a C grade food to an A+ food and my food bill went down! Add to that that the store allowed 1 free bag of food fore every ten Nutro bags purchased. Canidae let me enter their breeder/performance program and I get 1 free bag for every 5 bags purchased. 

An added bonus is less poop. 

If you are trying to justify putting quality dog food into your pet, then consider that the hope is that we will have a healthier pet for a longer time by not adding the chemicals and poor ingredients known to cause cancer in humans but allowed in pet foods.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i buy better food at the local mill for about half the price and half the poo


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote: want to feed our new GSD something good...but it cant be too $$$.


Like others have said, if you have a Costco membership, then the Kirkland brand dog food is the way to go. Much better in quality than Iams and at a very good price - just over $20 for a 40# bag.

I do not feed Kirkland - I feed Taste of the Wild - but if you are looking for an affordable, good quality food, the Kirkland is the one I would go with and the one I usually recommend to people who are worried about price vs. quality.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Definitely try the Kirkland. Many on the board have posted very favorably about it. It sounds like a good food at a very good price. IF cost is ever a bigger issue with me it's definitely on the list of what I'd try (assuming I could find it locally).


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM9qVZIvkZM&feature=related
This is a video about boycotting Iams. Just the way they treat animals is enough reason not to buy their food. Even if it were the best, I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Go with Purina One over Iams.


----------



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

Our vet put it .. "It's the best of the crap". In reference to Eukanuba, which is the same thing as IAMs.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

it's pukanuba, lol

Actually used to be somewhat decent until Iam's took it over.


----------



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

Angela_W,

Couldn't have put it better myself, LOL!


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

not real sure but i think pukanuba has been made by iam's all along but they both went down hill when proctor&gamble bought them.anyway I'm sure someone will set me straight


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Nope, I stand corrected. When P&G took them over in the late 90's


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

what do you me when you say nope??

thanks for the quick reply


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

meaning nope to setting you straight, as I was incorrect


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

thank you for that.but we both agree they went down hill after p&g took over??and why are you standing corected if you were righ??


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

most definitely. That's when I stopped feeding, back in 99? Never looked back


----------



## Legend14 (Apr 9, 2009)

I feed all my dogs on a 1/2 and 1/2 mixture of Innova and Purina One for Sensitive Systems. None of my dogs have Sensitive Sytems but the main protein in it is salmon. The three large working dogs get one cup of the mixture in the morning and one cup at night, and they are all in great shape. Innova is a little spendier but I don't have to feed as much. 

If you have a choice between Iams and Purina One for Sensitive Systems, I would go for the Purina One. 

Sandy


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: laura929 I want to feed our new GSD something good...but it cant be too $$$.


If you only have one dog, the cost difference between feeding a really high quality kibble versus an inferior one is only around $20 a month. There are grain free kibbles out there that are the latest in commercial food and are proven better (from experiences of those who have fed both types), that will only cost you that much more a month. Frankly, if someone was trying to save $20 a month on dog food, I would question the entire financial feasibility of owning a dog.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Legend14I feed all my dogs on a 1/2 and 1/2 mixture of Innova and Purina One for Sensitive Systems. None of my dogs have Sensitive Sytems but the main protein in it is salmon.


i considered the purina one at some point for the salmon, then realized the unkown fish meal was probably the true first meat source since they named the salmon first in its hydrated form (a pet peeve of mine).


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

whatever you decide don't feel bad about getting a cheaper dog food
Think about it this way:
You can keep your dog in a loving home feeding them not the best dog food OR
Your dog could be living in a shelter waiting for a home while still eating not the best dog food.


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

I now agree that Iams is garbage!

After having Ranger home and eating it for 1 week.....he poops like crazy. Mostly normal poops....but like 6-8 times a day! Must be alot of junk in it. And he isnt even eating the full amount daily it says to feed his age/weight....he never finishes it all.

I went to the co-op and they dont have anything better than Wal-Mart....they carried something like Ol' Roy in a prettier bag, Pedigree, and Dog Chow.

So my options after the suggestions here that fit the budget and are at nearby stores are.......the Kirkland from Costco, or Purina One. Which would you use for good health and poop reducing


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do you have a tractor supply? They are carrying TOTW at most of them. I would go w/ the fish blend for a pup. I know of someone feeding Purina one L&R to her greyhound, that dog is constantly shedding, way more than my rawfed GSD's. Her son is a vet(graduated last yr) and he suggested the Purina one. I feed purina one hairball control to my cats w/no problems. Have had them on it since it came out. I tried to change them to better food, and they threw up all the time. You could look into RAW feeding laura929, it really isn't complicated once you get going.


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

We buy our dog food at a small local hollistic pet store, I didn't even know it existed for a while. There are also various feed stores that carry higher quality brands than the grocery stores and pet stores. We used to feed Orijin (grain-free) and the dogs did well on it, but as it was becoming costly, we switched to another high quality kibble, Innova (not EVO) which contains wholesome grains such as barley and brown rice... but the first few main ingredients are protein sources; they do just as well on this. Good luck finding a food that works well for you =).


----------



## heidis_parents (Jul 22, 2006)

Do you live near Costco? The Kirkland dog food is great for the money.
We feed the lamb/rice formula to our dogs. They like the taste and they look great. Maintain weight and their coats are nice and soft/shiny. We live out in the middle of nowhere as well. We make a run to Costco every other month and buy 4 bags at a time. I believe the food is $24.00 for the 40 lb. bag. It got really good reviews on the food scores. Something in the 114 point range.


----------

